# Under counter LED tape light.



## Tesla AC (Mar 30, 2013)

Hello All.


What type of wire do you guys use for under counter tape light?

24 volt LED.


Cheers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

12v systems are more common and you will have more products to choose from. If your going with tape light just look for the color temperature you or your customer wants. Some strip lights are tunable from 2200K to 6500K so you may want to consider that. You adjust them with an app from a cell phone or tablet. 
The best advice I can give you is if you go with tape lights spend the extra money on some rails to mount them in rather than just depending on the integrated double back tape that most of them come with. 
A good quality LED strip should provide at least 450 lumens per foot and that's equivalent to a T8 lamp. 
All LED strips are dimmable so if you go with a High Density strip that's the best option. 
The aluminum rail serves 2 purposes. It keeps the strips in place and also works as a heat sink. It gets confusing because there are so many products out there but the single color strips are economical but the rails they go in can be kind of costly.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I use 18-2 security wire. It's UL approved to put into walls. Had an issue with an inspector a few years back about that.
Specifically I use GM lighting products and just use there block connectors. I throw there wire leads out.


----------

